# Proyecto de sensores o actuadores



## carlosIII (May 16, 2008)

Buenas,

Soy nuevo y estoy en el primer año de ingenieria en automatización, y necesito hacer un proyecto de un sensor (discreto o continuo) o un actuador (discreto o continuo) me podrian ayudar?


----------



## erkillo (May 16, 2008)

Te podemos ayudar pero danos más información.


----------



## carlosIII (May 16, 2008)

Gracias, 

miren, necesito hacer un circuito de sensor o actuador, ojalá que sea innovador, pero no muy enredado, debo montarlo en un circuito impreso y presentarlo, pero la verdad es que no se me ocurre nada.


----------



## erkillo (May 16, 2008)

Te interesaria algun tipo de robot. En la robotica se utilizan  multitud de sensores.


----------



## carlosIII (May 16, 2008)

me interesa algun tipo de sensor, ojalá continuo, con un transductor y con alguna interfaz análogo digital.


----------



## pepechip (May 16, 2008)

Hola
no se si esto te servira, pero en este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/medir-velocidad-objeto-pasa-13980/ explico como hacer una cortina mediante un laser y unos espejos. 
Puede tener bastantes aplicaciones este tipo de sonda. ya en ese post puse algunos ejemplos de utilizacion, aparte de esos tambien se puede utilizar como sonda de panico para robo, de modo que cuando entren a robar y te digan "arriba las manos"  automaticamente rompes la barrera y activas la alarma.


----------



## carlosIII (Jun 27, 2008)

Muchas gracias.
Me podrian ayudar con un circuito de un sensor estable, para que active un rele

muchas gracias


----------

